# How to get a Job in IT development



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,

Any idea on how to approach to get a job in IT in Singapore.
I am currently working in Japan, However, before the work gets complete and return back to home, I want to find Job in Singapore. 
Any help or advise appreciated.

Thanks and cheers


----------

